#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Eten bij Mc Donalds halal ?

## gami

Weet iemand over er wel eens onderzoek is gedaan of wij de burgers van Mac mogen eten ???

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door gami_ 
> *Weet iemand over er wel eens onderzoek is gedaan of wij de burgers van Mac mogen eten ???*


http://www.maroc.nl/islam/forums/sho...hreadid=103687

Lijkt mij niet dat er een onderzoek naar gedaan is. Als ik zaken lees als een mc bacon.. lijkt mij ham .. dus zou varkensvlees kunnen zijn.. 
als jouw patatjes dan in het zelfde vet liggen te braden.. lijkt mij niet zo prettig.. 
Je kan wel nog kiezen voor de salade of ijs.. no problemo.

----------


## Ghiezzoe

zie:

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...ighlight=halal

Het vlees bij de Mac (in Nederland) is niet ritueel geslacht. Ze hebben een Fish burger (vis is altijd Halal), de andere hamburgers zijn (voorzoverre ik weet, en er geen bacon bij zit) van 100% rundvlees.


Salaam

----------


## Hamza-T

Ja, maar dat rundvlees is ook niet halal geslacht.
De vraag is of die fish-burgers op dezelfde plaat worden verwarmt als de andere burgers inclusief bacon, dit kan de vis ook haram maken.
De friet word appart gefrituurd, naar dat ik weet in plantaardig vet etc.

Je kan dit het beste navragen bij de Mac zelf, en dan met deze gegevens checken voor Hukm el Shari (goddelijk oordeel vanuit Koran en Soennah) bij een Imam wat je wel en niet mag eten.

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *[ mc bacon.. lijkt mij ham*



Voor de goede orde: bacon is spek, geen ham. Komt wel allebei van het varken, maar van verschillende delen. Uiteraard geen van beiden halal.

----------


## Ghiezzoe

Alleen de Mac boycotten? hmmm wat zou er nog meer Amerikaans/Israelisch zijn....of Saoedisch...




> _Geplaatst door rofajda_ 
> *asalaam oe alajkoem
> 
> mischien is het beter om de mac te boycotten, met onze centen worden onze broeders mischien wel vermoord in palestina
> waLAH hoe erlam ik dacht dat de mac van israel of america was
> 
> 
> asalaam oe alajkoem*

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door isaia_ 
> *En Hij zeide tot hen: Zijt ook gij zo onbevattelijk? Begrijpt gij niet, dat al wat van buiten in de mens komt, hem niet onrein kan maken, 19 omdat het niet in zijn hart komt, maar in de buik, en er te zijner plaatse uitgaat? En zo verklaarde Hij(Jezus) alle spijzen rein*


Waar staat dat isaia? 
Zou ik leuk vinden om te weten..

----------


## JanMetDePet

Ik zag laatst een reportage op de bbc waaruit duidelijk werd dat bijv. geen enkel stuk kip voor de volle 100% kip uit kip bestaat, in elk stukje kip (behalve in de kipfile) zit varkensvlees. Er werd ook halal vlees getest (van Jousef ofzo geloof ik) en daar was hetzelfde mee aan de hand. Dit is zo omdat het in Nederland niet verboden is om die beesten voer te geven wat bijvoorbeeld bestaat uit varkensresten. 

Hier kun je het filmpje nog zien volgens mij;

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/talking_point/3046819.stm

----------


## Hamza-T

Isaia wij zijn moslims en geloven niet in de bijbel, en JanMetDePet:



> Dit is zo omdat het in Nederland niet verboden is om die beesten voer te geven wat bijvoorbeeld bestaat uit varkensresten.


dat maakt dan geen verschil, wij mogen ook geen ontlasting eten, maar een kip eet wel zijn eigen uitscheiding op, dit wil niet zeggen dat de kip uit deze uitscheiding bestaat.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Hamza-T_ 
> [B]Isaia wij zijn moslims en geloven niet in de bijbel,


Hamza.. moeten wij niet in de 'boeken' geloven?
En, hoort de bijbel hier niet bij?

----------


## JanMetDePet

> _Geplaatst door Hamza-T_ 
> *Isaia wij zijn moslims en geloven niet in de bijbel, en JanMetDePet:
> 
> dat maakt dan geen verschil, wij mogen ook geen ontlasting eten, maar een kip eet wel zijn eigen uitscheiding op, dit wil niet zeggen dat de kip uit deze uitscheiding bestaat.*


Misschien moet je eens naar die documentaire kijken Hamza. Mij maakt het niet uit hoor, ik lust wel een lekkere karbonade of een lekker broodje ham. Maar voor de moslims lijkt het mij toch wel relevant; het beste lab van Europa heeft het onderzoek verricht, dus als die zeggen dat vrijwel al het Nederlandse kippevlees varken bevat (zelfs het Nederlandse halal vlees), dan lijkt mij het verstandig om dat serieus te nemen. Als er in Engeland kamervragen over gesteld zijn kun je ervan uitgaan dat het serieus is, toch?

----------


## Rubicon

Ik ben ooit in Israel geweest. Daar hebben ze een soort McDonalds waar koshere hamburgers geserveerd worden. Die McDonalds daar noemen ze 'McDavid'.  :Smilie:  

Misschien ook iets voor moslims hier, om een 'McMohammed' of 'McMoslim' te beginnen, waar je hamburgers kunt eten die halal zijn.  :grote grijns:

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Hamza.. moeten wij niet in de 'boeken' geloven?
> En, hoort de bijbel hier niet bij?*


Het lijkt mij heel moeilijk om n in de koran n in het nieuwe testament te geloven. Er zitten nogal wat ideologische en morele conflicten tussen die twee bronnen.
Zowel in het oude testament geloven als in de koran is beter met elkaar te verenigen. Hoewel er natuurlijk zeer vele 'goddelijke' regeltjes in het oude testament staan waar geen moslim (en ook geen christen) zich aan houdt.

----------


## ber18kania

As Salaam Alaikoum beste bro's en sista's


De meeste denken nog steeds dat alleen varkensvlees haram is en dat ze gewoon de kipnuggets kunnen nemen daar dit is NIET zo aangezien dit niets Islamitisch geslacht is.
Het enige rundvlees en kip dat we mogen eten is die afkomstig zijn van bijv een Islamitische slager dus niet bij de supermarkt wat vele denken.

En over het feit of de Mac haram is of niet je kunt 3 dingen doen

Deze zaak onderzoeken en vragen bij de Mac of ze de visburgers apart bakken?

Gewoon andere dingen bestellen je hebt vanalles daar sla, friet, ijs etc... keuze zat dus.........
Of je gaat bij de turk eten een pizza is ook lekker ;-) en anders thuis wat tenslotte het beste is!!!

Tot slot je kunt dit een twijfelachtige zaak noemen en je er ver vanaf houden!!!!

Dan nog een ding ik vind dat we wat voorzichtiger moeten zijn met de term haram je bevind je op gevaarlijk gebied als je iets voor haram verklaart wat misschien makroeh is........


Wa Salaam

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Simon_ 
> *Het lijkt mij heel moeilijk om n in de koran n in het nieuwe testament te geloven. Er zitten nogal wat ideologische en morele conflicten tussen die twee bronnen.
> Zowel in het oude testament geloven als in de koran is beter met elkaar te verenigen. Hoewel er natuurlijk zeer vele 'goddelijke' regeltjes in het oude testament staan waar geen moslim (en ook geen christen) zich aan houdt.*


Inderdaad.. ik bedoelde natuurlijk de overeenkomsten.. 
Thanx.

----------


## Hamza-T

> Gewoon andere dingen bestellen je hebt vanalles daar sla, friet, ijs etc... keuze zat dus.........
> Of je gaat bij de turk eten een pizza is ook lekker ;-) en anders thuis wat tenslotte het beste is!!!


Een goede raad.

----------


## ZCALA

Ik heb zelf 5 jaar bij de mac gewerkt.
Over de bakwijze gesproken, alle produkten worden in aparte friteuses gebakken, dus frites in een fritespan, chicken in chickenpan, fish in fishpan etc. Elke friteuse heeft een ander baktijd, dus je kan nooit een chicken in een fishpan zetten. En het mag ook niet, omdat er rekening word gehouden met mensen met verschillende voedselvoorschriften. Deze produkten worden bereid met plantaardige olie. Voor de hamburgervlees heb je een grill. Deze worden alleen gebruikt voor rundvleespatties. Dus er komt geen varkensvlees op de grill. Wat betreft de ham, deze worden precooked geleverd. zitten verpakt in plastic, en word niet verwarmd. dus de ham komt van de verpakking direct op de broodje. 
Ik zeg dit niet om voor McDonald's op te komen, want ik werk er niet meer, maar juist om de informatie te geven. 
Hamburger en mcchicken is niet halal, ik zou het maar houden op de fishfilet en frites  :Smilie:

----------


## nari

> _Geplaatst door rofajda_ 
> *asalaam oe alajkoem
> 
> [edit]  
> asalaam oe alajkoem*


Wa 3alajkum assalam
Helemaal mee eens.
_Doe niet zo achterlijk! [Rambo]_

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door nari_ 
> *Wa 3alajkum assalam
> Helemaal mee eens.
> Doe niet zo achterlijk! [Rambo] *


Boykot dan ook maar Nederlandse producten vlees, etc.. Hollanders zitten ook in Iraq en Afganistan. En boykot dan ook producten uit de andere landen die in Iraq / Afganistan zitten. Boykot dan ook meteen alle vriendjes van Amerika. 
Ik raad je aan dan je eigen groente te gaan kweken en er een eigen veestapel op na te houden. 
Onzin verhaal natuurlijk netzo als die van jou.

----------

